# Richtig anschlagen



## P4ine (9. März 2014)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mit 14 den Angelschein gemacht aber mit dem Angeln habe ich erst im letzten Jahr richtig begonnen.
So langsam wird man ja auch besser und bekommt Erfahrung aber eine Sache habe ich noch nicht richtig kapiert. und zwar das anschlagen.
Beim Karpfenangeln setze ich auf die Selbsthakmontage.
Aber wie macht ihr das beim Posenangeln? Oder beim Aalangeln?
Wenn ihr z.b. auf Aal angelt, haben die meisten den Bügel auf damit der Aal Schnur nehmen kann (das gilt ja eig auch auf angeln auf zander oder so mit der grundmontage). Ich mache das so das ich den Bügel auf habe und die Schnur mit einem Gummiband befestige. Wenn ich nun einen biss habe, sollte ich dann den Bügel schließen um anzuschlagen? Oder die Rolle festhalten und dann anschlagen? In welcher Reihenfolge oder wie wird das genau am besten gemacht? Und wie ist es mit der Pose? Wenn die Pose untergeht anschlagen mit Hand auf der Rolle? Oder habt ihr die Bremse so fest eingestellt, dass man einfach so anschlagen kann? Ich wäre euch hilfreich wenn ihr mir das erleutern könnt denn das bereitet mir echt kopfgrübeln..

Danke euch!


----------



## antonio (9. März 2014)

*AW: Richtig anschlagen*

bügel schließen und anschlagen.
die bremse ist entsprechend deiner kombi vorher schon eingestellt.

antonio


----------



## Black_Scorpion (9. März 2014)

*AW: Richtig anschlagen*

Hey, 

also ich hab den Bügel meist geschlossen, aber die Bremsen sehr locker eingestellt (so, dass die Rute nicht mitgerissen werden kann) Außerdem achte ich darauf, dass die Position des Bügels so eingestellt ist, dass das Schnurlaufröllchen genau unter der Rute ist, somit ist die Schnur nah an der Rute und wenn ich die Rute greife um anzuschlagen, dann umfasse ich immer die Schnur mit. Dann fix die Bremse fester drehen und der Drill kann beginnen. Hat den Vorteil, dass wenn viel Kraft auf der Schnur und der Rute liegt, du schnell etwas Schur nachlassen kannst ohne erst die Bremse verstellen zu müssen.(direkt nach dem Anschlag) 

Grüße
Black


----------



## wobbler68 (9. März 2014)

*AW: Richtig anschlagen*

Hallo

Wie antonio schon schrieb ist OK.
Ich schließe den Bügel Halte die Angel auf 2-3 Uhr und damit die Schnur jeden Schnur bogen verliert und schön grade zur Pose läuft.Die Arbeit macht der Fisch.
Beim Angeln auf größere Fische.

Bei einem Schnur bogen musst du den erst "Heraus Schlagen" und und dein Anschlag kommt zu schwach oder gar nicht an. 
Wenn dann kein Bogen vorhanden ist kommt der Anschlag auch durch.#6


----------



## P4ine (9. März 2014)

*AW: Richtig anschlagen*

Danke erstmal für die Amtworten.
Ich beschreibe mal folgende Situation..
Letztes Jahr habe ich an einem Teich einen Zander gefangen mit Grundmontage und Pieper. 
Ich habe den Bügel offen gelassen und die Schnur mit Gummiband fixiert. 
Der zander hat gebissen und schnur gezogen. Dann hat er aufgehört zu ziehen und den köfi gefressen. 
Ich habe ein paar minuten gewartet und wollte dann anschlagen. 
Nun war der Bügel ja offen und die Schnur nicht straff sondern total lose. Wie wärt ihr vorgegangen in dem Fall? 
Ich war total überfordert. Ich wollte den Fisch auch nicht verlieren, also wenn er mekrt das ich da an der Schnur rumfummel dann wird er den Köfi ja loslassen und wäre weg. Nun gibt es ja mehrere Möglichkeiten. 1)Bügel schließen und Schnur aufrollen damit sie straff ist und der Anschlag durchkommt. 2) Schnur festhalten anschlagen und dann den Bügel für den Drill schließen. 3) Bügel schließen und warten bis der Zander weiterschwimmt, die Schnur selber straff zieht und dann anschlagen. 

Danke nochmal


----------



## Vanner (9. März 2014)

*AW: Richtig anschlagen*

Variante 3 wäre in diesem Fall meine Wahl. Also wenn der Zander stehen bleibt um zu Fressen, den Bügel schließen und Angel hochnehmen. Zieht er wieder dann Fühlung aufnehmen und anschlagen.


----------



## antonio (9. März 2014)

*AW: Richtig anschlagen*

wenn die montage stimmt kann man gleich anschlagen und nicht minutenlang warten bis der fisch bis zum a... geschluckt hat.

antonio


----------



## Black_Scorpion (9. März 2014)

*AW: Richtig anschlagen*

Gerade beim Zander angeln würde ich doch lieber schneller als zu spät anschlagen. Weil ein Zander, der den Köder geschluckt hat, sogut wie nicht zurück zu setzen ist, egal ob Schonzeit oder Mindestmaß erreicht ist. Also bei soetwas lieber schneller anschlagen, in dem Fall wahrscheinlich schon, wenn der Zander Schnur nimmt. 

So wie du es aber beschrieben hast, ist nur Variante 3 praktikabel. Variante 1 würde wahrscheinlich einen scheuen Fisch verschrecken. Bei Variante 2 würde der Anschlag rein gar nichts bringen, weil du in die lose Schnur schlägst. 

Aber nochmal die Warnung: wenn du die Bremse komplett zu gedreht hast, und dann den Bügel schließt und anschlägst - dann besteht immer die Gefahr, dass du Rute oder Schnur bei einem großen Fisch überanspruchst. Du gehst sozusagen von 0 auf 100. 

Ein Beispiel: beim Posenangeln fängst du kleine bis mittlere Karpfen - schlägst dementsprechen kräftig an. Nun nimmt ein großer Karpfen deinen Köder - du schlägst mit geschlossenem Bügel und zugedrehter Bremse an - mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit reißt die Schnur/Vorfach oder der Fisch schlitzt bei der ersten Flucht aus. Ich würde mehr über die Bremse den Schnurabzug regeln! 

Grüße
Black


----------



## antonio (9. März 2014)

*AW: Richtig anschlagen*



Black_Scorpion schrieb:


> Gerade beim Zander angeln würde ich doch lieber schneller als zu spät anschlagen. Weil ein Zander, der den Köder geschluckt hat, sogut wie nicht zurück zu setzen ist, egal ob Schonzeit oder Mindestmaß erreicht ist. Also bei soetwas lieber schneller anschlagen, in dem Fall wahrscheinlich schon, wenn der Zander Schnur nimmt.
> 
> So wie du es aber beschrieben hast, ist nur Variante 3 praktikabel. Variante 1 würde wahrscheinlich einen scheuen Fisch verschrecken. Bei Variante 2 würde der Anschlag rein gar nichts bringen, weil du in die lose Schnur schlägst.
> 
> ...



bri richtig eingestellter bremse reißt auch da keine schnur.
bevor die kraft zum schnurriß gegeben ist sollte die bremse schon schnur freigeben.

antonio


----------



## Black_Scorpion (9. März 2014)

*AW: Richtig anschlagen*

Ja, aber ich kenn viele Leute, die wenn sie mit offenen Bügel angeln die Bremsen bis zum geht nicht mehr festdrehen... und das geht dann meist böse aus. Und wenn ich den Schnurabzug über die Bremse statt über den offenen Bügel regel, hab ich sozusagen eine "Voreinstellung", die ich treffen kann. Wenn ich meine Bremsen vollkommen aufdrehe, dann ist es, als ob ich den Bügel aufmachen würde - kaum ein spürbarer Widerstand - und trotzdem kann ich bei einem Anhieb reagieren. 

Aber ist ja nur meine Methode, wahrscheinlich weil ich es auch hasse, mit offenen Bügel zu angeln. Jeder wie er mag! 

Gruß 
Black


----------



## thanatos (9. März 2014)

*AW: Richtig anschlagen*

Mit dem Anschlagen ist es so eine Sache ,da hat wohl so jeder seine eignen Methoden,die alle sicher richtig sind aber jeweils auf den Angelstil des Betreffenden abgesstimmt sind.Wenn ich angle will ich einen Fisch fangen,nicht filmen ,photografieren,küssen oder zurück setzen,außerdem
drille ich den Fisch aus und lerne ihm nicht surfen.
Also ist meine Bremse kaum zu 50% angezogen,ich angle mit offenem Bügel,wenn ich der Meinung bin jetzt könnte er hängen schließe ich den
Bügel ,wo der Fisch hingezogen ist weiß man ja in der Regel nicht ,also 
wird gaaanz langsam Schnur eingeholt kommt dann der Kontakt zum Fisch,Hand auf die Spule ,die Rutenspitze zeigt dann aufs Wasser und je nach Rutenhärte der Anhieb,dabei merkt man in etwa schon ob er normal oder Grösser ist,habe ich erstmal richtigen Kontakt stelle ich die bremse so ein das er noch Schnur nehmen kann wenn er "ausbricht"-ist er größer zünd ich mir dann erst mal ne Rocherette an ,ist sicher nicht Jedermanns 
Ding aber zu 99% lande ich so meinen Fisch.
Mit der Größe-darauf hab ich keinen Einfluß,Fische die Schonzeit haben fange ich so aber nicht da ich dann dort nicht angle wo sie zu erwarten sind.


----------



## Black_Scorpion (9. März 2014)

*AW: Richtig anschlagen*

@ thanatos

Das hat nichts mit Fotografieren, küssen oder sonstwas zu tun - Fisch MÜSSEN die Haken nicht schlucken!!! Egal ob Raubfische die 2 Drillinge am Köderfisch oder der Karpfen den 0/1er Haken - das muss einfach nicht sein. Nur darum ging es mir - beim den Möglichkeiten, die Angler heutzutage haben, muss man auch bei Hecht und Zander nicht mehr warten, bis der Köderfisch geschluckt wurde! Man kann Fische auch anders ziemlich sicher landen!


----------



## Taxidermist (9. März 2014)

*AW: Richtig anschlagen*



> Fisch MÜSSEN die Haken nicht schlucken!!! Egal ob Raubfisch(e) die 2 Drillinge am Köderfisch oder


Wenn du mit zwei Drillingen angelst, dann kannst du dir dein ganzes Grübeln sparen und sofort anschlagen!
Und Leute die nicht in der Lage sind ihre Bremse der Schnurstärke entsprechend einzustellen, haben den Sinn dieser Rollenfunktion nicht verstanden.Bei richtig eingestellter Bremse ist ein Schnurabriss fast ausgeschlossen und es reicht in der Regel immer noch, um den Anschlag durch zu bringen. Vorausgesetzt es ist keine Bremse einer 30€ Rolle, die nicht richtig funktioniert, ruckelt, oder sich schlimmstenfalls selbst zu zieht!

Jürgen


----------



## Black_Scorpion (9. März 2014)

*AW: Richtig anschlagen*

 Keine Sorge, ich angel nie mit 2 Drillingen! 

Und zum Thema Bremse: ich hab nicht gesagt, dass meine Art und Weise die einzig Richtige ist, es ist nur MEINE(!!!) Lösung. Weil: Bügel offen - Bremse zu (und wir wissen, dass das viele machen) -> failed! Alternative: Bügel zu und Bremse leichter eingestellt - erspart den Moment des Bügel "umklappens". 

Soll jeder genau so machen, wie er es für richtig hält - ich bin der letzte, der hier irgendjemanden etwas aufzwingen will. Ich will nur meine Erfahrungen weitergeben! (und trotz meines Alters hab ich davon schon einige gesammelt!!!)


----------



## Carphunter2401 (9. März 2014)

*AW: Richtig anschlagen*

lernt man nicht, solche sachen bei der prüfung ?


bei uns in der jugend, wird sowas von klein auf gezeigt.

z.b anschlagen,futter mischen,pose ausloten ,montage binden u.s.w
 würde in nen verein gehn,und mich der jugend gruppe anschliesen


----------



## Taxidermist (9. März 2014)

*AW: Richtig anschlagen*

@Scorpion, entschuldige, dass kam etwas missverständlich rüber, dich meinte ich eigentlich nur mit meinem ersten Satz.

Mit dem Rest meinte ich eher solche Kandidaten:



> ich kenn viele Leute, die wenn sie mit offenen Bügel angeln die Bremsen  bis zum geht nicht mehr festdrehen... und das geht dann meist böse aus.


und das solche Leute, die Funktion ihrer Rollenbremse nicht verstanden haben , da sind wir uns wohl einig!

Aber davon ab, spricht nach meiner Meinung nichts gegen 2 Drillinge und sofortiges Anschlagen, vor allem wenn man eventuell releasen will.
Da ich in der Regel davon ausgehe den Fisch zu entnehmen, bin ich z.B. eingefleischter Einzelhaken Verwender, wenn ich denn mal einen Köfi fische!
Diesen dürfen die Raubfische wegen mir auch ruhig schlucken, zumal ich schon über die Größe des Köfis versuche zu selektieren. Bei mir hat ein Zanderköfi gerne mal 20cm!
Vielleicht war deshalb der kleinste Zander, den ich in meinem Baggersee in den letzten 20 Jahren gefangen habe, 64cm!

Jürgen


----------



## Black_Scorpion (9. März 2014)

*AW: Richtig anschlagen*

@ Taxidermist: keine Sorge, das passt schon alles. 

Ist ja eingetlich auch Offtopic: 
Ich angel bei Köfi meist mit einem Drillung und manchmal mit zusätzlichen Einzelhaken. Aber wenn ich dann erfahrene Angler sehen, die auf ein 10er Rotauge 2 große Drillinge setzen, bei einem Biss anschließend locker 5 Minuten bei abgetauchter Pose mit einem Anhieb warten und dann einen 40er Hecht rauskurbeln, der das gesamte Stahlvorfach verschlungen hat und die dann anfangen mit der Zange in dem Hechtmaul herumzugraben - da könnte ich|splat:Vorallem wenn die dann noch meinen, mir das Angeln richtig erklären zu müssen, weil ich Jungspund noch keine Ahnung hätte. Damit mein ich jetzt aber ganz sicher nicht dich! 
So, genug Off-Topic! 

Gruß Black


----------



## nordbeck (9. März 2014)

Ich Fisch mit offenem Bügel. 
Ablauf ist bei mir : biss, kurz gucken ob Schnur genommen wird, Bügel schließen , Bremse prüfen, Kontakt suchen und Hammer Time.  

Ich weiß nicht was ihr so für Fische fangt, aber diese Saison ist mir ein Hecht mal durch die Bremse gegangen, der Rest war dazu nicht im stande. Also vielleicht nochmal Zielfisch und material Zusammenstellung überdenken.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (10. März 2014)

*AW: Richtig anschlagen*

Zur richtigen Nutzung der Bremse hat Taxi ja schon alles gesagt...#6

Wann der richtige Zeitpunkt ist, hängt von vielen Faktoren ab.

Wenn es aber soweit ist, gehe ich so vor:
Bügel schließen, lose Schnur einkurbeln, bis sie fast gespannt ist.
Dann warte ich, bis der abziehenden Fisch die Schnur spannt und ziehe die Rute zügig durch.

Auch bei erfahrenen Anglern sehe ich häufig zwei Fehler:
1. Anhieb in die lockere Schnur
2. Völlig übertrieben harte Anschläge

Beides hat oft den Effekt, daß der Anhieb (zu) oft ins Leere geht...


----------



## nordbeck (10. März 2014)

*AW: Richtig anschlagen*

Was den Anhieb in lockere Schnur betrifft geb ich dir recht. Das sieht man wirklich häufig, besonders beim grundaangeln oder auf Distanz. 

Was den zu harten Anhieb betrifft hab ich ne andere Auffassung. Es ist wichtig die Haken aus dem Köder rauszuschlagen und dann noch das knochige Maul zu penetrieren.  Ich schlage sehr hart an und fahr damit gut.


----------



## pike-81 (10. März 2014)

Moinsen!
Ein wichtiger Punkt fehlt noch:
Druck aufbauen. 
Und zwar direkt nach dem Anschlag. Erst dadurch wird der Fisch sicher gehakt. 
Der Anschlag selbst ist zwar wichtig, verpufft aber oft. Je nach Distanz, Schnur und Rute. 
Darum:
Druck aufbauen. 
Die Bremse mache ich NIE zu. 
Petri


----------



## PirschHirsch (10. März 2014)

*AW: Richtig anschlagen*

Ich mach das wie nordbeck und angle (schon) immer mit offenem Bügel. Auch benutze ich keine Freilaufrollen - ich mag die Dinger vor allem für Zander nicht.

Gleich nach dem Biss Bügel zu, Fühlung aufnehmen und dann gib ihm richtig kräftig. 

Die Zeit zwischen Bügel schließen und Fühlung aufnehmen reicht IMO völlig aus, länger warte ich mit dem Anschlag so gut wie nie.

Das geht auch bei reiner Einzel-Einzelhakenverwendung - ist nur eine Frage der Hakenposition bzw. -montage. Und natürlich der Hakenschärfe.

Bremse ist bei mir so eingestellt, dass sie kurz vor Materialüberlastung Schnur freigibt. 

Das überprüfe ich immer vor Angelbeginn am Wasser noch mal mit nem sorgfältigen Zugtest (dicke Paketschnur an Uferbank, Ast etc., Haken einhängen, Schnur vorsichtig spannen bis zur Schnurfreigabe, Bremse evtl. entsprechend nachjustieren --> gleichzeitig auch ein Zugtest für die gesamte Montage inkl. Stahlvorfach) - somit kann da dann nach dem Bügelschließen auch nix reißen oder brechen.

Vorher kriegt der Fisch bei mir keinen Meter Schnur - der kommt so schnell und sicher raus, wies eben geht.

Deswegen auch kräftiges Gerät und großer Kescher - no Bedarf und Bock to Plattdrill.

Der Fisch soll sich beim Schnurabzug schließlich richtig anstrengen  müssen. Und bevor er Schnur abzieht, muss er sozusagen erstmal an der  Rute vorbei.

Das wird auch durch die etwas weichere Aktion von Deadbait-Ruten sehr gut unterstützt - da hat man dann nen schönen, 3,60 m langen Stoßdämpfer. Hook'n'Hold geht da sehr gut.

Da gibt der Fisch dann ziemlich schnell auf - kaum ein Hecht oder Zander zieht einem da großartig was von der Rolle.

Und sind wir doch mal ehrlich: Die allerwenigsten Hechte und Zander sind großartige Höllenkämpfer - die meisten haben eher was mit nem nassen Sack gemein.

Die hacken vielleicht mal kurz zu Anfang ordentlich mitm Schädel ab und liefern höchstens ein bis zwei kleinere Fluchten, bevor ihnen dann aber recht schnell die Puste ausgeht. 

Vor allem im Sommer ist da recht schnell Sense (und sollte es vor allem im Sommer auch sein, wenn man releasen will).

Forellen, Barsche oder auch Schleien sind da für ihre Größe was ganz anderes, die gehen mal richtig aggro ab - würden die so groß wien Meterhecht, wäre das echt ne ziemlich derbe Nummer.


----------



## zanderzone (10. März 2014)

*AW: Richtig anschlagen*

Weiß gar nicht, warum hier soviel drüber geschrieben wird. Kurz warten, Fühlung mit dem Fisch aufnehmen (Schnur einholen), ist Fühlung da nen knackigen Anschlag setzen.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (10. März 2014)

*AW: Richtig anschlagen*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Was den zu harten Anhieb betrifft hab ich ne andere Auffassung. Es ist wichtig die Haken aus dem Köder rauszuschlagen und dann noch das knochige Maul zu penetrieren.  Ich schlage sehr hart an und fahr damit gut.


Das war auch nicht auf´s Hechtangeln bezogen sondern allgemein gemeint:

Beim Hechtangeln ziehe ich auch voll durch, aber wenn man mit z.B. mit der Matchrute mit der gleichen Kraft anreißt, ist es ein bisschen übertrieben...

:mGestern stand ich zwei Meter hinter einem Kollegen, der auf Satzkarpfen/Brachsen geangelt hat und hab bei seinem Anhieb fast eins in die Fresse gekriegt...
Er ist ein Top-Wallerangler, aber genau so haut er halt auch an!


----------



## nordbeck (10. März 2014)

*AW: Richtig anschlagen*

Ja ok. Da hast du dann natürlich recht.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (10. März 2014)

*AW: Richtig anschlagen*

Bei den meisten Fischen gibts bei Kontakt nur einen Ruck mit der Rute aus dem Handgelenk. Bei Zander schlage ich hingegen ziemlich stark an. Hatte die Pose mal etwa knapp 10m draußen als ich den Anschlag setzte. Der Fisch hat vorher aber losgelassen, warum auch immer. Jedenfalls kam mir die ganze Montage beim Anschlag entgegen und flog hinter mir in voller Länge ins Gebüsch. So viel zu der Stärke beim Anschlag auf Zander


----------



## zokker (10. März 2014)

*AW: Richtig anschlagen*

Die Härte des Anschlages kann man nicht pauschalisieren. Da spielen zuviele Faktoren mit. Das Wurfgewicht und die länge der Rute - die Entfernung in der geangelt wird - Schnurbogen - die verwendete Schnur - der Haken - der Zielfisch - die Montage usw.
Gruß an alle Anschläger


----------

